# Whatcha think (2 x 2's) ...................



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Hubby made me up a set. Need painted yet, but snapped some pics so far.







They will be gloss bk.

Me like !


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Very Very Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

Im jealous! Need to find myself someone who can do such things









Very nice!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, Great Job! Kudos to your Hubby)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow, impressive!!! I guess men are good for something after all


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Now, come on, MRL--they also take out the trash and clean horse poop!









~Kristin


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> Wow, impressive!!! I guess men are good for something after all



































Thanks all for the comments.................................


----------

